# Oxbow Regal Rat



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have both rats and mice, so I feed everyone Oxbow Regal Rat. I know Oxbow makes a mouse and young rat food as well, but it just seemed unnecessary to buy both since I used to feed my mice RR even before I got rats. The mouse and young rat one has also been recalled recently due to excessive moisture. Is Regal Rat okay for mice?

Here is the nutrition information for the RR:

Premium Ingredients

Brown Rice = Low-Calorie Energy Source
Oats and Wheat = Fiber and Energy Source
Soy and Fish Meal = Balanced Protein with Healthy Fats

Ingredients
Whole Brown Rice, Oat Groats, Wheat Bran, Wheat, Soybean Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Soybean Hulls, Calcium Carbonate, Yeast Culture Dehydrated, Flax Seed Meal (Linseed), Inulin, Monocalcium Phosphate, Soy Oil, Methionine DL, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Wheat Germ Meal, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Choline Chloride, Natural Flavor, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract, Cobalt Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Vitamin K Activity), Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement
Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein (min) 15.00%
Crude Fat (min) 4.00%
Crude Fiber (max) 7.00%
Moisture (max) 10.00%
Calcium (min) 0.80%
Calcium (max) 1.20%
Phosphorous (min) 0.80%


----------

